
Telegram follows Facebook in starting its own cryptocurrency - Bomba82
https://www.androidpit.com/gram-telegram-cryptocurrency
======
Bomba82
I dont really see a reason for another of these coins... The only benefit for
the ecosystem is that its pushing the usability of blockchain technology
further...

------
jingalings
I think the Telegram coin kicked off a lot earlier than Libra

